# Blasto's failed to thaw - devastated!



## starofhope (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey all
I'm writing this through some tears so pardon any spelling mistakes...
We just heard from the clinic that our two blasts failed to thaw....    
can't believe it...if possible, this is worse than a failed cycle cos we never even got the chance.
i dunno what to do or think anymore...sorry about such a sad post

soh


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Starofhope - I couldn't read and not reply   I am so sorry your frosties didn't make it   
I have not been in this position personally, but I know on a previous fet we had a call to say our frosties were not doing well, we went on to have 2 left from 6 and ended with a  bfn. My phone call was bad enough so hate to think how you are feeling  

Have your clinic said why this may have happened? Do they use the newest form of freezing......vitrification?

Sending lots of   and hope over the next few days/weeks you can see a way forward    
Ali x


----------



## starofhope (Aug 4, 2009)

hi ali

thanks so much for your reply. DH has been a massive support today after shedding a few disappointed angry tears of his own...we even went to the pet store to look into getting me a rabbit or somethine. DOn't need to be a psychologist to know i need something small to love!!!

Anyway, we're not beaten yet, are we Ali...onwards onwards...

I'm at Bourne Hall in cambridge. They do use vitrification....I also would think they would be quite up to date with their methodology...regardless...my babies are gone and second guessing now will not help. But I will ask at our FU.

hope you are well...I see you've had a couple of early MC's like me...i know that feeling. Have you looked into anti-coagulant therapy (my consultant had me on aspirin and clexane for this FET - too bad we didn't get to see if it made a diff)?

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Massive hugs        Star.


Take care Tis xx


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

Starofhope that must be devastating.  I am about to start my first FET, after 2 failed ivf cycles and i just can't imagine that.  I do say to people they have to thaw successfully but that just must be awful for that to happen.  I am also at bourn hall, and i have my consultation next week before my fet.  I am hoping they agree to immune tests or at least tell me which ones my gp can do.

But words just can't put in what you must be feeling.  Hang in there, maybe it will be our turn soon


----------



## Joeline (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Starofhope

I'm so sorry to read that both of your blasts didn't make it through the thaw.  And other ladies too    I had the same thing happen with a single blast yesterday   

I'm with the Lister and rather devastated as they had said it was 'very rare, less than 10%' that don't make it through the thaw process. They also said they like to see more than 50% of the cells go on and continue and that my embryo had less than 5% doing that   the nurse sounded genuinely surprised at such a low number. 

This was my first FET and I don't understand the science - some of you are pros, help me out here! The embryo was 'top grade' they said - 3AA I think. How come it was ok before freezing and then not after? I'm sure the Lister uses very good freezing processes. Guess I need to go back to the Lister and ask them about this, but if anyone out there understands the science, or knows a thread where the science is posted please let me know. 

Lots of love to all you ladies - it is a heart breaking process sometimes     

Joeline


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Joeline - How strange.....our single blast frostie is at the Lister   sorry things haven't worked out for you too   I'm not sure of the reasons as to why some defrost and others don't   It's all a luck and numbers game on this rollercoaster anyway   If you get some answers from the Lister, I'd love to know     for now 

starofhope -   to you and dh, did you get a pet?   I have just had immunes done and have a prescription ready and waiting for clexane, aspirin and pred   I have an issue with clotting and nk cells are very aggressive   hoping my bean makes it so I can test these new drugs   but then we wont know until et day   When is your fu?
Hope you and dh get to do something you both love at the weekend  

Pigsy - Good luck with your fet  
Ali x


----------



## Buggalugs (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi,
Just wanted to say I really feel for anbody this is happening or happened to.It happened to me on 7th March. I was and still am devestated but it was better that they did not thaw, than go through 2ww and it fail. I was doing a natural FET,  and started IVF off the back of it as I was very fortunate to have follow up the following week and get started straight away.
I never got a reason as why they failed to thaw, but apparently it doesn't happen very often?


----------



## starofhope (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all

thanks so much for your support. We have been to our follow up with Gideon Verwoerd (?) at Bourn, Cambridge. Unfortunatley, due to holiday plans in june, we cannot start our tx till July. And this is privately funded too. I'm wondering if anyone can help with a dilemma we are having. Bourn now is familiar with us and our history...furthermore, DH is finally getting some much needed help from a urologist at Bourn (all private, read ££££!)...we are now having him tested for Y microdeletions - it doesn't really change much for us except maybe make the whole situation a bit more urgent if he does have microdeletions and there is a possibility of being diagnosed with premature testicular failure..he's already so depressed about the possibility of this diagnosis...I don't know how he will cope if he is diagnosed with this. ANyone else out there who is/has been going through this? Anyway, we will have to start freezing sperm ASAP it this is the case and we're going to have to start considering donor sperm...
Anyway...why I was posing a question was that we are wondering if we should stay at Bourn or shop around for a cheaper alternative? Already, we have decided to not get our drugs from Bourn but to order them online or from ASDA or something...we're even considering going to Spain or Germany for tx. Any advice appreciated..

Ali - where did you get your immune's done? what prompted you to do get them done in the first place, if you don't mind me asking? Given my history of M/C and BFNs over a total of six fairly good quality blasts, Mr V has suggested aspirin/clexane for our subsequent cycles - i was really upset we couldnt' see whether these had an effect as my frosties didn't make it...(Joeline - we were given the same numbers by Bourn - we really weren't prepared for a failure to thaw  )

love to all

soh


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

starofhope     

well worth posting in these boards for support and advice:

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

*Immune Issues ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

    

Tis xx


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Soh -   to you and dh for the latest developments, tough times ahead  
I had my immunes done at The Lister, I decided that enough was enough and I couldn't bear any more mc, bfn's and   There has to be reasons why these things keep happening to me!! I'm going to be taking aspirin, clexane and pred. I presumed I'd get intralipids too, but the consultant said I didn't need them as my levels were not too bad   Worth thinking about, I know many FF who've had success with immune tx.

Sending lots of      for the next part of your journey  
Ali x


----------



## starting out (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------

